# vmware ../include/.config

## stream

Hallo,

ich verwende vmware-workstation 4.0.5.6030-r1 und 2.6.3.

Emerge ist ohne Probleme durchgelaufen bei der Konfiguration habe ich aber ein Problem.

```
/opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl 

Making sure VMware Workstation's services are stopped.

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   NAT networking on /dev/vmnet8                                       done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                 done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

None of VMware Workstation's pre-built vmmon modules is suitable for your 

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for 

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] 

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running 

kernel? [/usr/src/linux-2.6.3/include] 

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

Building for VMware Workstation 4.0.x.

*** Your sources installation is broken:

*** /usr/src/linux-2.6.3/include/.. does not contain .config file

*** vmmon/vmnet build may fail, or built vmmon/vmnet may crash.

*** Hit ENTER to continue, or ^C to stop build.

Using standalone build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only'

make[1]: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only'

make[2]: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/driver-2.6.3'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/driver-2.6.3'

make[2]: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/driver-2.6.3'

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/modules/2.6.3/build/include/linux/kernel.h', needed by `driver.o'.  Stop             

.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/driver-2.6.3'

make[1]: *** [driver] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only'

make: *** [auto-build] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only'

Unable to build the vmmon module.

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please 

visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and 

"http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".

Execution aborted.

```

In /usr/src/linux-2.6.3/include habe ich keine .config. Auf einem anderen Gentoo System habe ich die .config aber auch nicht.

Weis jemand wie ich diese Datei erzeugen kann? Oder liegt das Problem an einer anderen Stelle?Last edited by stream on Sun Feb 22, 2004 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steveb

versuch nochmals das vmware-workstation ebuild zu installieren. die person, die das ebuild macht, hat in letzter zeit öffters mal was am ebuild geändert, ohne die ebuild nummer zu erhöhen.

nach dem neuen emerge, versuche vmware nochmals zu konfigurieren. du musst aber sicherstellen, dass alle vmware module nicht geladen sind. notfalls kannst du auch ein "rmmod vmmon" und "rmmod vmnet" vor dem konfigurieren von vmware machen oder nachdem du vmware selbst gestoppt hast und bevor du vmwar erneut konfigurierst.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## stream

Ich habe gerade (15:20) ein emerge sync durchgeführt und dann vmware-workstation installiert.

Das Problem besteht leider noch immer.

Von vmware waren keine Module geladen.

----------

## steveb

kannst du überprüfen, ob das ebuild die datei "vmware-any-any-update51.tar.gz" installiert?

was ist mit den vmware modulen? hast du sie vor der konfiguration von vmware auch entfehrnt?

übrigens: vmware hat echte probleme mit den doofen modulen, wenn du glibc 2.3 oder so was verwendest.

ich habe auch den 2.6.3 kernel und eine neue glibc und auch vmware installiert: zum mäuse melken! zwar laden die dinger aber es ist ein richtiger krampf. muss die vmmon und vmnet module jeweils immer selbst entfehrnen und dann in /etc/vmware die datei not_configured oder ähnlich löschen und dann vmware neu starten.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## stream

 *steveb wrote:*   

> kannst du überprüfen, ob das ebuild die datei "vmware-any-any-update51.tar.gz" installiert?
> 
> 

 

Ja, wird installiert

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> was ist mit den vmware modulen? hast du sie vor der konfiguration von vmware auch entfehrnt?
> 
> 

 

Ja

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> übrigens: vmware hat echte probleme mit den doofen modulen, wenn du glibc 2.3 oder so was verwendest.
> 
> ich habe auch den 2.6.3 kernel und eine neue glibc und auch vmware installiert: zum mäuse melken! zwar laden die dinger aber es ist ein richtiger krampf. muss die vmmon und vmnet module jeweils immer selbst entfehrnen und dann in /etc/vmware die datei not_configured oder ähnlich löschen und dann vmware neu starten.
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## steveb

also.... ich habe nochmals den setup auf einer kiste durchgemacht und mein setup sucht nicht nach dem .config in include:

```
sds / # /etc/init.d/vmware stop

Usage: /sbin/lsmod filename [args]

 * Stopping VMware services:                                           [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                           [ ok ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                 [ ok ]

 *   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                        [ ok ]

 *   NAT networking on /dev/vmnet8                                     [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                               [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                  [ ok ]

sds / # /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware stop

Usage: /sbin/lsmod filename [args]

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   NAT networking on /dev/vmnet8                                       done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                 done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

sds / # rmmod vmnet

ERROR: Module vmnet does not exist in /proc/modules

sds / # rmmod vmmon

ERROR: Module vmmon does not exist in /proc/modules

sds / # /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

Making sure VMware Workstation's services are stopped.

Usage: /sbin/lsmod filename [args]

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   NAT networking on /dev/vmnet8                                       done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                 done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

None of VMware Workstation's pre-built vmmon modules is suitable for your 

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for 

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] 

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running 

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.3-rc3-love2/build/include] 

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

Building for VMware Workstation 4.0.x.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.3-rc3-love2/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3_rc3-love2'

*** Warning: Overriding SUBDIRS on the command line can cause

***          inconsistencies

make[2]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/vmx86.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/memtrack.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/phystrack.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/cpuid.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/common/task.o

cc1plus: warning: "-Wdeclaration-after-statement" is valid for C/ObjC but not 

   for C++

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/vmmon.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

/usr/src/linux-2.6.3_rc3-love2/scripts/Makefile.modpost:17: *** Uh-oh, you have stale module entries. You messed with SUBDIRS,

/usr/src/linux-2.6.3_rc3-love2/scripts/Makefile.modpost:18: do not complain if something goes wrong.

  MODPOST

*** Warning: "dm_daemon_start" [drivers/md/dm-multipath.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "dm_daemon_start" [drivers/md/dm-mirror.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "dm_daemon_start" [drivers/md/dm-crypt.ko] has no CRC!

  CC      /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/vmmon.mod.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/vmmon.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3_rc3-love2'

cp -f vmmon.ko ./../vmmon.o

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only'

The module loads perfectly in the running kernel.

Extracting the sources of the vmnet module.

Building the vmnet module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.3-rc3-love2/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3_rc3-love2'

*** Warning: Overriding SUBDIRS on the command line can cause

***          inconsistencies

make[2]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/driver.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/hub.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/userif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/netif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/bridge.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/procfs.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/vmnet.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

/usr/src/linux-2.6.3_rc3-love2/scripts/Makefile.modpost:17: *** Uh-oh, you have stale module entries. You messed with SUBDIRS,

/usr/src/linux-2.6.3_rc3-love2/scripts/Makefile.modpost:18: do not complain if something goes wrong.

  MODPOST

*** Warning: "dm_daemon_start" [drivers/md/dm-multipath.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "dm_daemon_start" [drivers/md/dm-mirror.ko] has no CRC!

*** Warning: "dm_daemon_start" [drivers/md/dm-crypt.ko] has no CRC!

  CC      /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/vmnet.mod.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/vmnet.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3_rc3-love2'

cp -f vmnet.ko ./../vmnet.o

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only'

The module loads perfectly in the running kernel.

You have already setup networking.

Would you like to skip networking setup and keep your old settings as they are? 

(yes/no) [yes] 

Do you want this program to automatically configure your system to allow your 

virtual machines to access the host's filesystem? (yes/no/help) [no] 

Starting VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                    done

   NAT networking on /dev/vmnet8                                       done

The configuration of VMware Workstation 4.0.5 build-6030 for Linux for this 

running kernel completed successfully.

You can now run VMware Workstation by invoking the following command: 

"/opt/vmware/bin/vmware".

Enjoy,

--the VMware team

sds / # 
```

sieht so aus, als hättest du ein problem mit deinem setup.

wie sieht dein /usr/src aus? kannst du mal das posten? vielleicht der output von "ls -lah"?

gruss

SteveB

----------

## stream

```
ls -lash

total 12K

4.0K drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root         4.0K Feb 22 17:10 .

4.0K drwxr-xr-x   17 root     root         4.0K Feb 16 21:49 ..

   0 -rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Feb 12 09:15 .keep

   0 lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           20 Feb 22 17:10 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.3

4.0K drwxr-xr-x   18 root     root         4.0K Feb 18 16:36 linux-2.6.3

```

----------

## steveb

 *stream wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ls -lash
> 
> ...

 mach bitte folgendes:

```
cd /usr/src

ln -s linux-2.6.3 linux-beta

emerge vmware-workstation

/etc/init.d/vmware stop

/etc/vmware/init.d/vmware stop

rmmod vmmon

rmmod vmnet

rm /etc/vmware/not_configured

/opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl
```

gruss

SteveB

----------

## stream

 *steveb wrote:*   

> mach bitte folgendes:
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src
> 
> ...

 

Alles gemacht - leider ohne Erfolg 

vmware-config.pl sucht .config file in include und findet es nicht

----------

## steveb

hmmm... komisch. kannst du mal den output von folgender anweisung hier posten:

```
for foo in /opt/vmware/lib/modules/source/*.tar ; do md5sum ${foo} ; done
```

ich erhalte:

```
8c6940a8276001c317898a52e696439e  /opt/vmware/lib/modules/source/vmmon.tar

6150280ba78a670d2feae3270e8ddc4a  /opt/vmware/lib/modules/source/vmnet.tar

2814d0d9b294afbf1cfd00bcad630987  /opt/vmware/lib/modules/source/vmppuser.tar
```

gruss

SteveB

----------

## stream

 *steveb wrote:*   

> hmmm... komisch. kannst du mal den output von folgender anweisung hier posten:
> 
> ```
> for foo in /opt/vmware/lib/modules/source/*.tar ; do md5sum ${foo} ; done
> ```
> ...

 

ich erhalte die gleiche Ausgabe wie du

----------

## steveb

langsam weiss ich auch nicht weiter.

hast du schon mal versucht vmware aus dem system zu entfehrnen? ich meine: vmware unmergen, alle konfig dateien löschen, usw.

und dann nochmals von ganz vorne mit der installation anzufangen?

gruss

SteveB

----------

## stream

Ja habe ich versucht - Hilft aber nichts

----------

## stream

vmware-config.pl braucht die /usr/src/linux-2.6.3/.config. Diese Datei hatte ich nicht.

Allerdings gibts jetzt eine nette Kernel Panic beim Starten der vmware services.

```

Starting VMware services:

Virtual machine monitor failed

Virtual ethernet failed

Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0 ------[cut here]----

kernel BUG at net/core/skbuff.c:104!

invalid operand: 000 [#1]

....

....

<0> kernel panic fatal exception in interrupt

in interrupt handler not syncing

```

----------

## steveb

 *stream wrote:*   

> vmware-config.pl braucht die /usr/src/linux-2.6.3/.config. Diese Datei hatte ich nicht.

 wie hast du dann deinen kernel compiliert? ohne diese datei geht es nämlich nicht.

 *stream wrote:*   

> Allerdings gibts jetzt eine nette Kernel Panic beim Starten der vmware services.
> 
> ```
> 
> Starting VMware services:
> ...

 hmmm.... sieht düster aus. versuch mal diese fehlermeldung im vmware forum zu posten und dort nach hilfe zu fragen.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## stream

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *stream wrote:*   vmware-config.pl braucht die /usr/src/linux-2.6.3/.config. Diese Datei hatte ich nicht. wie hast du dann deinen kernel compiliert? ohne diese datei geht es nämlich nicht.

 

Gute Frage - Vielleicht ist die Datei verschwunden  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> hmmm.... sieht düster aus. versuch mal diese fehlermeldung im vmware forum zu posten und dort nach hilfe zu fragen.
> 
> 

 

Ende Februar soll die Version 4.5 rauskommen. Damit sollten dann die Probleme mit 2.6.x gelöst sein. 

Ich werde solang warten, da ich vmware nicht so dringent brauche.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe   :Wink: 

----------

## steveb

 *stream wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*    *stream wrote:*   vmware-config.pl braucht die /usr/src/linux-2.6.3/.config. Diese Datei hatte ich nicht. wie hast du dann deinen kernel compiliert? ohne diese datei geht es nämlich nicht. 
> 
> Gute Frage - Vielleicht ist die Datei verschwunden 
> 
>  *Quote:*   hmmm.... sieht düster aus. versuch mal diese fehlermeldung im vmware forum zu posten und dort nach hilfe zu fragen.
> ...

 die runtergeladene tar datei beinhaltet bereits die module von 4.5! also kannst du bereits jetzt schon von den neuen modulen gebrauch machen. ich habe übrigens schon 4.5 rc2 installiert und es ist genau das gleiche problem. mal schauen was sie sich noch so einfallen lassen, bis die ofizielle version draussen ist.

Gruss

SteveB

----------

## stream

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *stream wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> Starting VMware services:
> ...

 

Seit ich  Linux 2.6.4-rc1 verwende hat sich das Problem mit der Kernel Panic gelöst.

(Nur zur Info falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat)

----------

